

JScrud: CRUD for JavaScript objects - DrinkWater
https://github.com/mbildner/jscrud

======
peter_l_downs
Convince me: why do I want this?

~~~
mxxx
Looks like it lets you use localStorage/sessionStorage in a useful way. Out of
the box they're just key-value stores, but if you use this you could use them
as a pseudo-db.

In terms of use cases, I was mocking up an angular app the other day and this
would've been quite handy. I guess it's one step simpler than a SQLite DB.

